# Recommendations for a 2001 F150



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi guys!

Been surfing this board for a while, just joined. Great site! I have plowed snow for my father for years and have run the gamut of heavy equipment, from a Sicard Jr snow blower to a Cat 950 with a pusher, to the Macks with plow/sander combos. I learned to drive on my 83 GMC (formly my fathers) and used to plow at the local airport in western MA. Its nice to know there are other plow crazy people out there!

Now that I live in the civilized world with a 9-5 job and on the other side of the state, I don't do much plowing anymore. But the storm we had last month made me think that I should mount a plow on my F150. I don't want to do any commercial plowing, because I don't have the time. But a couple driveways including my own would be nice. The GMC is not accessable right now, and besides that, not running. 

Does anyone have any recomendations for my Ford? The details of the truck are: 2001 F150, 6000 lb GVW, short bed regular cab, V6, 4x4, 3.55 gears, Auto, 75,000 miles, and is my daily commuter. 

Would a 6ft blade be OK? What brand would be the lightest? Should I forget about plowing at all with my truck since I depend on it for daily transportation? 

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey crashz,
I'm from mass also (Holden) I'm running a 02 150 Ext.cab short bed FX4 I'm hanging a regular duty Fisher 7'6
Minute Mount and my truck handles the blade just fine but I also have the 5.4ltr but anyway like I said I have had no problems with my truck handling the plow. I Have also done the same plowing the highway with 2000 Mack RD with Highway sander & frink power angle blade watch out for those nasty joints 
the'll get ya evertime good luck on finding a blade


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would just buy a name brand 7.5 plow and add the Timberins. Just plow your drive, take your time and do the neighbors you want to do. Keep it on till the snows done, take it off. The damage to trucks comes when we plow for hours and hours. Trying to make as much money as possible. My Fords have done me right so you should not have much problem. Just don't beat the daily driver!


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks guys!

I like the regular duty Fishers, but I think it may be to much weight and most likely to much money. I was thinking about the light duty 6'9" plow because of the narrow driveways arround here and more attractive price. If I went with the homesteader, would it be possible to upgrade later to a regular duty blade?


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

crashz
The regular fisher and the homesteader are not compatible. 
I think a 6'9" on f150 would be too small. You would be leaving tire tracks all over the place. I would go with a 7 1/2' plow.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

7.5 Meyer


----------



## dayjd (Jan 8, 2004)

*Plow for your F-150*

I just had a 7 1/2 ft Blizzard LT installed on my Dodge Ram 1/2 Ton. Total weight is 550 lbs and I,m very impressed with the quality of this plow. My first choice was a 7 1/2 ft Boss which weighed 650 lbs. The dealer couldn't deliver it so I went with the Blizzard and very pleased I did. Even saved $300 on the price difference. BillD

I'll post a picture as soon as the administrator gets back to me on how to post it.


----------



## dayjd (Jan 8, 2004)

*Pic*

97 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

I ran a 1997 f150 lariet with exstended cab and short box with a western uni mount from winter of 96 till this season.I do 2 comercial lots and about 5 driveways 

Ran about 600lbs of ballast and never had a problem with it.Had I know about timbrens when I had the truck I would of installed them the day I put the plow on the truck.


with out ballast the truck was unsafe it was too light in the rear and it effected braking and rear traction


----------



## SYL (Mar 13, 2003)

Harley Hauler,

How about some pic's of your FX4!!!

sly


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a bunch of pics of thr truck w/ and w/out the blade and some pics from inside while plowing but my freakin scanner is screwed up I'll post them as soon as I get my new scanner


----------



## SYL (Mar 13, 2003)

Right on!!!

I'll keep my eyes open in the pictures forum.

sly


----------

